
Bash on Windows 10 starts automatically with root permissions - doener
https://mobile.twitter.com/vishne0/status/718346094602797057?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
doener
Correction:

"It is user space linux, not the kernel linux that is running. This "root"
means you have all the power of the Windows user."

[https://twitter.com/ozaed/status/718737460050731008](https://twitter.com/ozaed/status/718737460050731008)

